
On the reception and detection of pseudo-profound bullshit [pdf] - mrb
http://journal.sjdm.org/15/15923a/jdm15923a.pdf
======
calebm
"The precise reasons that people see profundity in vague buzzwords or
syntactic but completely random sentences are unknown." Here is my guess:
people probably find that understanding profound sayings does tend to involve
more thinking than other sentences... so people probably come to associate
having to think about a sentence more with profundity.

------
DiabloD3
Damn, you beat me to linking it by 2 minutes. :D

